
‘Magic-angle’ graphene is an unconventional superconductor - politician
https://physicsworld.com/a/magic-angle-graphene-is-an-unconventional-superconductor/
======
politician
Related presentation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2HVCjhuJlE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2HVCjhuJlE)

"Pablo Jarillo-Herrero (MIT) presents his surprising discovery of an ultrathin
material consisting of two misaligned sheets of graphene that can be easily
converted from being a Mott insulator to a superconductor at the APS March
Meeting 2018 in Los Angeles, CA."

